# Deleted bootanimation bin file



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

So I was not really paying attention when adding a new bootanimation.zip and instead of going into system/media I went into system/bin and deleted the bootanimation file there. If anyone knows where I could I find that file that would be great. If I just reflash a backup, I suppose that might work also right?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

My first response would be to restore a backup. Restoring it will get you the file back.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

1.) Download the ROM you're running

2.) Unzip it on your PC

3.) Copy needed file to your Android SDK directory where ADB.exe is located

4.) Open a command prompt and navigate to your Android SDK directory containing ADB.exe:


```
adb shell mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 /system<br />
adb shell push filenamehere /system/bin
```
Or even if you want to do it through Terminal Emulator:

1.) Copy needed file to your SD card

2.) Open Terminal Emulator and run this:


```
su<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 /system<br />
cp /sdcard/filename /system/bin
```


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Or download the ROM you're running, unzip it on your PC, navigate to that directory/file and do this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


..Why not just adb remount, why do the whole adb shell mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 /system?


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> ..Why not just adb remount, why do the whole adb shell mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 /system?


Old habit of mine I guess from back when we were working on getting S-OFF. I've done it that way since day 1. Old habits die hard just like my smoking habit


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Got it done :wink2:


----------

